# I Will Never understand the .....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

way people think...UGH...... I go and pick up a owner turn in.... The reason for turning Bubba in was because there teenage kids didnt play with him anymore and they the adults dont have time for him. They also said from not getting exercise he was a little over weight. I about Died when I went to get him... a little over weight..NOT.... this poor boy weights 103 pounds and is wider than 3 of my dogs put together..... Hes only 3 and can barely get up off the ground. What is wrong with people???? I wanted to say your a idiot for letting him get so fat????? Could they not tell there dog was totally over weight??? They figured a little human food wouldnt hurt him......Hello it wasnt a little for him to get that big.... Sorry had to vent..... I will NEVER understand.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor baby. But I'm glad he's away from those idiots and where he can get his issues addressed and then to a loving, THINKING home. Thanks for going and getting him !!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My in-law relatives overfeed their dogs so much the poor animals look like it's hard to breathe. 
When my DH asked them if they weren't concerned about shortening its life, they said they would rather it was happy while it was alive (eating all that food)
That must be why they, too, are not concerned about their own obesity


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor guy and I know with you he will lose that weight. I cant believe how people just dump dogs and cats like they are throwing away a pair of shoes. I hate people sometimes. Mary you are a better person than I am, I might have said something to them.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG poor boy, cant believe he's got soo big. Hes in good hands now.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> way people think...UGH...... I go and pick up a owner turn in.... The reason for turning Bubba in was because there teenage kids didnt play with him anymore and they the adults dont have time for him. They also said from not getting exercise he was a little over weight. I about Died when I went to get him... a little over weight..NOT.... this poor boy weights 103 pounds and is wider than 3 of my dogs put together..... Hes only 3 and can barely get up off the ground. What is wrong with people???? I wanted to say your a idiot for letting him get so fat????? Could they not tell there dog was totally over weight??? They figured a little human food wouldnt hurt him......Hello it wasnt a little for him to get that big.... Sorry had to vent..... I will NEVER understand.


Wouldn't ya just love to be able to slap some people and get away with it? :uhoh:


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

That poor boy. Thank goodness he will be well taken care of now.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Poor guy and I know with you he will lose that weight. I cant believe how people just dump dogs and cats like they are throwing away a pair of shoes. I hate people sometimes. Mary you are a better person than I am, *I might have said something to them*.


HA! Trust us...biting your tongue is a MUST in rescue, right Mary!!??? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have had a few of ours go to there new home and they let them get over weight and now our contract states that if you let the dog get over weight and its not a medical condition, we have very right to come get the dog back....


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Well at least he is out of that home! He probably would not have lived a very long life there....Hopefully it won't take too long to find him a new furever home with people who care!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> HA! Trust us...biting your tongue is a MUST in rescue, right Mary!!??? LOL


UMMMMMMMM for the most part... I know I have open my mouth a few times .....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby, he's in good hands now


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

When I got Nikki she was so fat she waddles when she did move, and had rolls of fat on the front of her shoulders. 82 lbs is a lot for a girl. I think she's down about ten pounds now and still has another two to go. The vet doesn't want her too thin because he said when an older dog gets sick they lose it faster.

Bite your tongue? I did. Especially when they said they were going to tell the little girl the dog ran away. Supposedly they changed their minds and told her she was at the kennel, so Daddy could deal with it when he came home after six weeks.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

This boy is so big his front legs bow outward when he walks.,..


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor boy! He's so lucky to be away from his 'family' and with someone who will help him slim down and give him a good life until his forever home comes along. Thank you for helping this boy.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Poor guy, thanks for getting the dear fellow, some people are just not worth wiping your boots on.!!!!!!!!!~ I hope he finds a loving home. 
There is a retriever that lives in the next street here and I feel so sorry that they have a dog. It wanders the street and is as fat as it is wide and younger than Asha,.... his coat is un-groomed and often matted, why do people not care, how can we change society!!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We have had a few of ours go to there new home and they let them get over weight and now our contract states that if you let the dog get over weight and its not a medical condition, we have very right to come get the dog back....


 
well If anyone can turn him around and make him healthy and happy Mary, its you....Thank god for you getting to him first.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad he's with you guys Mary, but after being on these forums for this many years, I've finally figured out you will never understand people or their actions. Makes you cringe or cry sometimes.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Poor guy and I know with you he will lose that weight. I cant believe how people just dump dogs and cats like they are throwing away a pair of shoes. I hate people sometimes. Mary you are a better person than I am, I might have said something to them.


I agree with you Carol and i would have said something.


Maggie


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

That poor baby. It's disgusting what people do or dont' do for their 'pets.' I'm glad hes out of there and can now start leading a happy, healthy life.

Heck, I wish I had someone to monitor my food the way I monitor what my boys get. Maybe I wouldn't be so darn fat myself.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I understand what all of you are saying and I've felt these emotions with some owner surrenders, but it is important to remember that these people did seek out rescue as opposed to dumping the dog at a shelter. It means that while the dog must adapt to a foster home and eventually a new family, it also is a gentler transition than a shelter. The fact that they sought a rescue tells me that somewhere in their soul they cared enough about the dog to have some concern as to where their dog would finally go. The millers that send us dogs with severe physical and emotional issues are by far the worst and I still remind myself that they could easily have killed them. Whenever I feel like saying something less than kind I take a deep breath and remind myself that they sought out rescue which is the best possible decision to make if there is no intent to keep a dog and treasure that dog. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I have to wonder if the poor boy even knows how to play? I'm sure your crew will be happy to teach him!! Bubba is lucky to have you & Dirks on his side now.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Phoebe said:


> I understand what all of you are saying and I've felt these emotions with some owner surrenders, but it is important to remember that these people did seek out rescue as opposed to dumping the dog at a shelter. It means that while the dog must adapt to a foster home and eventually a new family, it also is a gentler transition than a shelter. The fact that they sought a rescue tells me that somewhere in their soul they cared enough about the dog to have some concern as to where their dog would finally go. The millers that send us dogs with severe physical and emotional issues are by far the worst and I still remind myself that they could easily have killed them. Whenever I feel like saying something less than kind I take a deep breath and remind myself that they sought out rescue which is the best possible decision to make if there is no intent to keep a dog and treasure that dog.
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


This is true is some cases..... BUT We get tons of dogs from the shelters who have called us because there owners dumped them there, because it was easier and faster.These places take the dogs from the owners and keep them aside till we can get there.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> I have to wonder if the poor boy even knows how to play? I'm sure your crew will be happy to teach him!! Bubba is lucky to have you & Dirks on his side now.


He actually is in a different foster home, The only way in and out of my house is stairs and he has trouble with them. But hes running and playing ball in the other fosters yard , so he can burn this fat off....


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

poor thing. I wonder if the reason they got a dog is for their kids. I think that is one of the worst reasons to get a dog. When I got dogs they were for me, cause I would be the one taking care of them. My kids couldn't even take care of a hamster, so would never put all the responsability on them to take care of a dog. At least he is in good hands now and will be able to play again. Sheesh, and I'm worried about Charlie getting too skinny from all the exercise he's getting.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

You are a saint and obviously MARRIED to a saint. Bless for all your work with the rescue.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Penny'smom said:


> You are a saint and obviously MARRIED to a saint. Bless for all your work with the rescue.


Thanks..the other half travels 99% of the year so hes hardly home, when he is on his way home, he will call and say how many dogs am I coming home to this time.....He just goes with it.....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

****!!!! So glad he's with you guys now


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I just wish you could have seen the picture of Bo with GRRMF. HE is the reason I got into donating to various GR rescues. He as TAKEN from his owners weighing 210 pounds. That is correct, 210 pounds. He couldn't even get up, just laid on the porch in his own pee and poop and they would hose him off occastionly. He looked like one of those giant seals with ltitle head and huge quivering body, or maybe Jabba the Hutt out of star wars--only with smaller head. It took 4 to load him into the van. 

He did have low thyroid, but was mostly the way they fed him. He was put on meds and diet and was losing some weight and would drag himself around the hospital, tail just a wagging. They would help him outside and he got to where he coudl take a few steps, but he enjoyed laying outside in the sun. However, the strain of his weight was just to much on his heart and he died. I got a letter from them telling that he had died and I just cried and cried like he had been my dog. I have never been able to get him out of my mind and my heart breaks at what he went thru because of evil people--they laughed as rescuers struggled to get him to the van. 

I can't remember which forum the story about him was first posted and I knew I had to do what I could to help. Only it was to late for that boy. He was 5 or 6 and alreayd white faced.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bo still haunts me 3G's.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I just wish you could have seen the picture of Bo with GRRMF. HE is the reason I got into donating to various GR rescues. He as TAKEN from his owners weighing 210 pounds. That is correct, 210 pounds. He couldn't even get up, just laid on the porch in his own pee and poop and they would hose him off occastionly. He looked like one of those giant seals with ltitle head and huge quivering body, or maybe Jabba the Hutt out of star wars--only with smaller head. It took 4 to load him into the van.
> 
> He did have low thyroid, but was mostly the way they fed him. He was put on meds and diet and was losing some weight and would drag himself around the hospital, tail just a wagging. They would help him outside and he got to where he coudl take a few steps, but he enjoyed laying outside in the sun. However, the strain of his weight was just to much on his heart and he died. I got a letter from them telling that he had died and I just cried and cried like he had been my dog. I have never been able to get him out of my mind and my heart breaks at what he went thru because of evil people--they laughed as rescuers struggled to get him to the van.
> 
> I can't remember which forum the story about him was first posted and I knew I had to do what I could to help. Only it was to late for that boy. He was 5 or 6 and alreayd white faced.


 
OMG what a heartbreaking story :*(


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> You are a saint and obviously MARRIED to a saint.


Biting my tongue....  ha ha Mary!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I just wish you could have seen the picture of Bo with GRRMF. HE is the reason I got into donating to various GR rescues. He as TAKEN from his owners weighing 210 pounds. That is correct, 210 pounds. He couldn't even get up, just laid on the porch in his own pee and poop and they would hose him off occastionly. He looked like one of those giant seals with ltitle head and huge quivering body, or maybe Jabba the Hutt out of star wars--only with smaller head. It took 4 to load him into the van.
> 
> He did have low thyroid, but was mostly the way they fed him. He was put on meds and diet and was losing some weight and would drag himself around the hospital, tail just a wagging. They would help him outside and he got to where he coudl take a few steps, but he enjoyed laying outside in the sun. However, the strain of his weight was just to much on his heart and he died. I got a letter from them telling that he had died and I just cried and cried like he had been my dog. I have never been able to get him out of my mind and my heart breaks at what he went thru because of evil people--they laughed as rescuers struggled to get him to the van.
> 
> I can't remember which forum the story about him was first posted and I knew I had to do what I could to help. Only it was to late for that boy. He was 5 or 6 and alreayd white faced.


That is sad....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I looked at the face of that mound of blubber and I just wanted to throw my arms around his neck and kiss that sweet face and give him strenght to over come. Like Kimm, Bo will always haunt me and I do love him just from is pictures and story.


----------

